# emerge cmkae schlägt fehl

## tomiondrums

Hallo,

ich hab meinen Fehler schon in den bugtracker eingetragen(https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265290), wollte aber trotzdem mal nachfragen, ob jemand von euch sowas schonmal hatte und was er dagegen unternommen hat.

Mein Problem:

Ich versuche cmake zu emergen (weil ich die 4.2.1er KDE haben will), das schlägt aber fehl, ganz unabhängig davon, mit welcher Version (2.6.3, 2.6.2-r1) ich's versuch und in welcher Umgebung (linux32 linux64). Der Fehler bleibt immer der gleiche, nämlich:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.3-r1/work/cmake-2.6.3/Bootstrap.cmk/cmsys/ios/sstream: In member function 'void cmsys_ios::istringstream::clear(int)':
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.3-r1/work/cmake-2.6.3/Bootstrap.cmk/cmsys/ios/sstream:178: error: invalid conversion from 'int' to 'std::_Ios_Iostate'
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.3-r1/work/cmake-2.6.3/Bootstrap.cmk/cmsys/ios/sstream:178: error:   initializing argument 1 of 'void std::basic_ios<_CharT, _Traits>::clear(std::_Ios_Iostate) [with _CharT = char, _Traits = std::char_traits<char>]'
> ...

 

----------

## Qubit

Hallo,

welche gcc-version verwendest du?

~# gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.3 *

schalte mal auf einen anderen um, falls du die Wahl hast.

~# gcc-config 1

* Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.3... 

und emerge cmake nochmal.

Evtl. auch eine andere gcc-version emergen u. das Profil aktiveren.

Gruß Daniel

----------

